#ubuntu-directory 2007-12-24
<Kr0ntab> greets, folks.
<Kr0ntab> I'm curious to find out what the current status is of this project... and what the underlying technologies have been chosen.  e.g. Kerberos, Apache/Fedora Directory Services, etc...
#ubuntu-directory 2007-12-27
<majikins> hello
<majikins> can anyone help with hardware recommendations?
